# Guy here asking about under eye treatments.



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I think most would consider me to look well below my age, but just for me, I am annoyed with some "weight" under my eyes. I am curious what you ladies have tried and if you have tried any actual medical interventions? I am have considered some surgical interventions if I cannot get this managed better. I would consider the issue minor at this point as minor squinting will correct the issue, but I just do not like it. 

I am otherwise healthy and in shape.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Some of us have the genetic tendency to accumulate fat in our lower eyelids as we age and, along with the loss of skin elasticity, this area develops "bags". The "eye bags" are part of my genetics and I had what is called "Lower Blepharoplasty" at age 45. It is basically fat removal/redistribution in that area with the goal of flattening the bags and smoothing the area. It involves a small incision inside the lower lid (no stitches required) and was an easy recovery.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

So was it successful? Expensive? Any side effects?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

bobsmith said:


> So was it successful? Expensive? Any side effects?


My surgery was 18 years ago, I do not remember the exact cost other than to say it was approximately $2000. I was and still am very happy with the result, to this day I have no "bags" under my eyes. Zero side effects.

I would advise you to choose your surgeon wisely, a board certified plastic surgeon only.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

My husband's ex had that op when she was still only in her late 30's. He said he coud hardly tell the difference.


----------

